# Chipsatz Wahnsinn auf LGA1155 - Welches Board/Chipsatz für Ivy Bridge Quadcore ohne Übertakten zu wollen + SSD



## Lee (19. Mai 2012)

*Chipsatz Wahnsinn auf LGA1155 - Welches Board/Chipsatz für Ivy Bridge Quadcore ohne Übertakten zu wollen + SSD*

Hallo, 

die Zeiten in denen ich selbst Hilfestellung leisten konnte sind wohl vorbei. Im Urwald von Intels Chipsätzen blicke ich überhaupt nicht mehr durch.

Ich soll für einen Bekannten ein System zusammenstellen. Geplant ist ein Quadcore, vermutlich wird es ein Core i5 3450, da er kaum mehr kostet als ein gleich getakteter Sandy Bridge, aber weniger verbraucht und etwas schneller sein soll (richtig?). Wenn ihr hier bessere Empfehlungen habt, nur her damit. Aber kommt mir nicht mit AMD. Das Ziel ist Leistung. Preislimit wären so um die 180€ für die CPU, gerne jedoch weniger.
Dazu kommt noch eine SSD. Ich habe mal zufällig aufgeschnappt, das einige Intel Chipsätze damit Probleme haben sollen, also soll das bitte berücksichtigt werden.

Ansonsten kommen noch 8 Gig Ram rein und eine Geforce GT440. Wichtig wäre, dass das Board out of the Box mit der neuen CPU läuft und ich nicht erst ein Bios Update machen muss, da ich keine LGA1155 CPU habe und auch niemanden sonst kenne, der eine besitzt. Weiterhin mag ich Gigabyte Boards sehr gerne, da ich bislang bei keinem einzigen von ihnen je Probleme gehabt habe, im Gegensatz zu Asus und co. Auch wenn sich da vllt. mitlerweile einiges geändert hat.

Also, was könnt ihr mir für ein Board empfehlen? Oder welchen Chipsatz kann ich nehmen? Wie gesagt, das System wird nicht übertaktet und die IGPU braucht er auch nicht. Das System soll einfach nur lange Zeit stabil laufen.

Gruß, Lee


----------



## MFZ (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chipsatz Wahnsinn auf LGA1155 - Welches Board/Chipsatz für Ivy Bridge Quadcore ohne Übertakten zu wollen + SSD*

Ohne Übertaktungswunsch wird hier meist ein Motherboard mit H77 Chipsatz empfohlen.
Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass je nach Anspruch auch ein Q75 ausreicht, aber ...
Einen Vergleich der Chipsätze findet sich auf LGA 1155 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (finde ich besser als das deutsche Sockel 1155 )
Wenn du weißt, welcher Chipsatz ausreicht, einfach auf Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland das gewünschte auswählen (Chipsatz, Baugröße, Funktionen/Anschlüsse) dann nach Preis sortieren und voilà 

Edit: B75 meine ich, nicht Q75.


----------



## der_knoben (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chipsatz Wahnsinn auf LGA1155 - Welches Board/Chipsatz für Ivy Bridge Quadcore ohne Übertakten zu wollen + SSD*

Bei GIgabyte ist die Wahl nicht sehr groß, was H77 Mainboards angeht: Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chipsatz Wahnsinn auf LGA1155 - Welches Board/Chipsatz für Ivy Bridge Quadcore ohne Übertakten zu wollen + SSD*

Es gibt eigendlich keinen Urwald an Chipsätzen, die H Modelle sind die Einstiegsmodelle / Office für non OC aber mit der Nutzung der IGP. Die P Modelle fallen nicht mehr ins Gewicht, aber dafür gibt es eben die Z Modelle mit OC und der IGP Nutzung. Falls Übertaktung nicht zur Debatte steht das H Modell, ansonsten das Z 77. Das wäre jeweils ein Modell von denen -> Klick. Er könnte ja trotzdem einen i5 2500k drauf schnallen, so hätte er in dem Preisrahmen die OC Option und PCIe 3.0 ist zu vernachlässigen und ca 20W machen den Kohl wohl nicht wirklich fett.


----------



## Lee (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chipsatz Wahnsinn auf LGA1155 - Welches Board/Chipsatz für Ivy Bridge Quadcore ohne Übertakten zu wollen + SSD*

Also das Gigabyte H77 D3H würde in Verbindung mit dem Core i5 3450 klar gehen? Übertaktet wird definitiv nicht. Sind bei den aktuellen Intel Boxen noch Kühler dabei?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chipsatz Wahnsinn auf LGA1155 - Welches Board/Chipsatz für Ivy Bridge Quadcore ohne Übertakten zu wollen + SSD*

Bei den Boxed ist ein Kühler dabei, Tray würde ich nie kaufen wegen der deutlich geringeren Garantie sowie die Möglichkeit das die CPU schonmal wo anders drauf war. Die Kombi würde so natürlich gehen. Bei der SSD würde ich zu einer Samsung 830 / Crucial m4 greifen


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Chipsatz Wahnsinn auf LGA1155 - Welches Board/Chipsatz für Ivy Bridge Quadcore ohne Übertakten zu wollen + SSD*

ja bei der boxed version ist ein kühler dabei, dieser reicht bei normalem betrieb, ist sogar nicht laut.
SSD samsung 830 ist gut, die crucial M4 für bischen weniger geld auch zu empfehlen.


----------

